# Prayers Please!



## AmyAnn (Feb 9, 2014)

On my way to the vet with my baby boy Chewbacca. Vomiting, dry heaving and appearing to have seizures! I'm scared! Please pray for him!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Prayers and positive thoughts coming your way. I'm so sorry, this is scary.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

*BIG HUGS* scary scary..... please keep us informed.... thoughts and prayers coming your way


----------



## Melesine (Jul 7, 2014)

Poor baby I hope he feels better.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Prayers and good thoughts for you and Chewy!! Let us know.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Hugs and prayers!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Poor little Chewy, I hope he's ok and gets better soon! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

So sorry to hear about chewy. Please keep us updated.


----------



## AmyAnn (Feb 9, 2014)

Chewy has gastroenteritis. They gave him a anti nausea shot and a steroid/antibiotic shot. Also put him on the boiled chicks and rice diet for a few days.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Aw! Poor baby. Hope he gets to feeling better quick.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So sorry he's sick, but so thankful they were able to give a diagnosis, treatment, and he should be back to his 100% self shortly!!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear Chewy is under the weather, glad your Vet has diagnosed it quickly, get well soon Chewy. x


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thank goodness it isn't more serious. I know he doesn't feel good but he will be better soon. Get well soon, little guy!


----------



## Elle408 (Nov 12, 2014)

Get well soon Chewbacca! I hope he bounces back quick for you!


----------

